# General > Farming & Crofting >  Zwartbles Gimmers For Sale

## garron28

Pair of Zwartbles gimmers for sale at NSA Highland Sheep at Sibmister Farm, Murkle on Wednesday 12 June. Sale is at approx 4pm.

----------

